# WebTV/MSN TV shutting down



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

In case anyone knows someone still using this service, it's shutting down at the end of September.

http://www.msntv.com/ClosureFAQ.asp#faq1


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Too bad for old people. I paid my late mother's Web/MSNTV subscription for a decade ($23/mo., as I recall) because it was absolutely goof-proof and, on a twisted pair, didn't give her information any faster than she could assimilate it. There were times when I was tempted to get her on broadband, but then, when I would think of how many times a day I command my computer to do something but it doesn't do it, I just knew I would be getting daily phonecalls from her if she had a regular internet service like mine.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

$23 a month?? Surely not. . .


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AOL was maybe $25 or $26 a month back then...

And don't call me Shirley!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And there was something to be said for extremely simple, no need to update software etc. 

I've lately been tempted to get my father a Chromebook. My mother is the one with the computer knowledge. I tried to get him to get off Lycos webmail, he insisted that any email address had to be his real name for his online banking.

Fortunately I can just use a Logmein rescue account and get into their systems to fix things.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Flood of memories for me. I purchased a Philips Web TV unit 16 years ago month before last. For what it was and the time frame I used it, it was a perfect fit. Eventually I came to the conclusion that I was delaying the inevitable so I did pick up my first PC, Win 98 SE.

For those who are looking at a comparable low-cost Internet device to replace Web/MSN TV, I'd recommend the Google TV devices. Of course dial-up is no longer an option, thank God. I have to admit seeing the announcement here did cause a flood of nostalgia, like looking up the log-in vid on YouTube: 



, but as far as pining for it again the way some over-the-top posters say they do, no way!


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

bidger said:


> Flood of memories for me. I purchased a Philips Web TV unit 16 years ago month before last. For what it was and the time frame I used it, it was a perfect fit. Eventually I came to the conclusion that I was delaying the inevitable so I did pick up my first PC, Win 98 SE.
> 
> For those who are looking at a comparable low-cost Internet device to replace Web/MSN TV, I'd recommend the Google TV devices. Of course dial-up is no longer an option, thank God. I have to admit seeing the announcement here did cause a flood of nostalgia, like looking up the log-in vid on YouTube:
> 
> ...


i thought webtv/msn shut down years ago. but i got a philips webtv unit back in october 1997. thought it was the greatest thing id ever seen. if i wasnt working, i was online. watching that video sure brought back some memories. i used webtv for about 2yrs then i got my first pc. compaq with compuserve internet deal. massive 6gb hdd and 64mb ram for $800 as long as i used compuserve for 1yr. webtv was a good way to get online, it was safe and idiot proof. i remember getting all excited when they would announce an "upgrade" which consisted of a new start screen and a spell check. lol ....oh and what memories from talkcity chat & decorating your email with html graphics. this type of service is what my parents need. i got them a computer but it gives them fits. atleast i get to talk to them on a daily "help me" basis


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Appreciate the heads up here. I know one 'sweet old thing' still on the service. She won't be happy, but at least her kids have time to get everything saved.


----------

